

Simon Cowell to create X-Factor show for tech startups - Simon_M
http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/tv/x_factor/4563750/Its-Billiam-as-Simon-Cowell-and-rapper-Will-join-forces-to-find-the-new-Bill-Gates.html

======
mvkel
Gotta love Hollywood. Turning an A&R executive into an expert on technology
startups.

